# Rayure PowerBook Alu



## Clockover (6 Novembre 2004)

Voila à l'instant j'ai par maladresse rayer mon PowerBook 12"  1.33Ghz.
La rayure n'est pas enorme mais on voit bien l'aluminium brillant tout pres du touchpad.

Comment pourrais-je réparer cela ?

En le laissant dans cet état l'aluminium "rayé" ne devrais pas s'oxyder et devenir mat ? Et donc je dois laisser la chose tel quelle ?


----------



## Memnoch (6 Novembre 2004)

Clockover a dit:
			
		

> Voila à l'instant j'ai par maladresse rayer mon PowerBook 12" 1.33Ghz.
> La rayure n'est pas enorme mais on voit bien l'aluminium brillant tout pres du touchpad.
> 
> Comment pourrais-je réparer cela ?
> ...


Très bonne question.
A vrai dire, je doute qu'une "réparation" maison soit possible. Il doit certainement exister des moyens pour atténuer une rayure sur du plastique, mais sur de l'alu...j'ai de gros gros doute.

A ta place, si je n'ai pas de réponse ici, j'appellerai apple, savoir si ils ont des solutions miracles en stock 

Bon courage


----------



## Clockover (6 Novembre 2004)

hum apple n'as pas d interet de me dire une solution miracle  ils vont me dire de changer la coque a mes frais


----------



## kaviar (6 Novembre 2004)

Il n'y a pas de solution miracle.... Pour des rayures sur du métal, à part le ponçage, je ne vois pas et poncer un PowerBook ce serait de la folie. A ta place, je me renseignerais au près de secteur d'activité qui utilise de l'alu (fer à repasser, motards....), on ne sait jamais....


----------



## Memnoch (7 Novembre 2004)

Clockover a dit:
			
		

> hum apple n'as pas d interet de me dire une solution miracle  ils vont me dire de changer la coque a mes frais


Faut pas être si pessimiste. Chez Apple, comme dans beaucoup d'entreprises il existe aussi des personnes sincère et désinterressé (Si si c'est vrai j'en ai vu ).


----------



## vincmyl (7 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'ai rayé le dessus du capot, c'est encore pire


----------



## Clockover (7 Novembre 2004)

Et tu as trouvé une solution pour ta rayure Vincmy?


----------



## vincmyl (7 Novembre 2004)

Non je laisse comme ca, je préfère ne pas toucher


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'ai tellement peur de rayer le mien, que c'est housse tucano en plus du sac pour le transport, et que je l'utilise, j'enlève montre, gourmette ....

Ca evite déja pas mal de risque.


----------



## woulf (8 Novembre 2004)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> A ta place, je me renseignerais au près de secteur d'activité qui utilise de l'alu (fer à repasser, motards....), on ne sait jamais....



Belgom Alu: parfait pour les motos 
Cela dit, ça n'enlèvera pas la rayure, tout au plus ça te l'atténuera - un peu - seulement. A mon avis ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer.
Toutefois, je serais toi, je tenterai d'abord sur un endroit bien planqué


----------



## vincmyl (8 Novembre 2004)

Ah oui la gourmette  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

La gourmette, la bonne vieille gourmette que l'on a toujours au poignet et qu'on a tendance a oublier, et ben je peux vous dire que depuis que j'ai mon PB, je ne l'oubli plus, et je n'oubli plus rien a mon poignet.

 Parfois, j'oubli de la remettre, et je me fais engueuller (cadeau de ma chère et tendre).

 Mais au moins, mon PB, il est content et pas rayé.


----------



## BenHub (9 Novembre 2004)

pareil que vincmyl,
j'ai quelques rayures, ca m'a rendu malade, (une a coté du touchpad, et plusieurs petites dessous et sur les angles.)
mais je prefere ne rien tenter de peur de faire pire.
et puis de toutes façon, si on ne veux pas de rayures, autant ne pas le sortir ...



mais pour moi le pire, c'est l'infime choc qu'il s'est pris sur l'alu de l'ecran, d'ou un petit creux.    Aargh!


----------



## Sebang (9 Novembre 2004)

BenHub a dit:
			
		

> et puis de toutes façon, si on ne veux pas de rayures, autant ne pas le sortir ...



Ou utiliser un clavier externe à la maison... 
C'est sûr qu'en déplacement, c'est autre chose. Mais un bon gros clavier (Apple BT pour ma part), c'est super agréable et on a pas le poignet qui chauffe quand on joue à KOTOR.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Novembre 2004)

Le prix est quand meme cher non???


----------



## Sebang (9 Novembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le prix est quand meme cher non???



On est pas obligé non plus de prendre l'Apple BT ! 
Un clavier USB de base, ça doit être dans les 15 euros je pense. Et vaut mieux payer ça que de risquer de rayer son PB à la maison.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Bah quand on est a la maison, on est au calme, et donc on abime pas son portable, car on y fait attention.

 Pour ma part, je ne vois pas l'utilité d'un clavier supplémentaire, et je me sers de celui de mon PB que je trouve très agréable.

 La seule chose, c'est que je fais attention de n'avoir ni montre, ni gourmette ni quoi que ce soit qui pourrait le rayer.


----------



## vincmyl (10 Novembre 2004)

Par contre j'ai la souris sans fil


----------



## Sebang (10 Novembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je ne vois pas l'utilité d'un clavier supplémentaire, et je me sers de celui de mon PB que je trouve très agréable.



Je le trouve très agréable aussi, sauf quand je joue beaucoup avec ma machine.
(je défend ma position, c'est bien normal !  )

Parce que je ne sais pas si tu as déjà passé plusieurs heures à jouer à des jeux gourmands en ressources, mais l'ordi chauffe énormément (en plus de faire un bordel monstre au passage) et c'est très désagréable au poignet (gauche surtout bien sûr). 
Et puis comme il est déjà surélevé chez moi (un iCurve fait maison, en quelque sorte  ), c'est d'autant plus dur de se servir du clavier du PB. 

De plus, un clavier "standard", c'est plus confortable car plus grand et avec plus de touches (pavé numérique pour ne citer que lui).

Et pour terminer, j'ai un clavier QWERTY sur le PB (sans accents) et c'est bien plus pratique d'écrire en Français avec des accents (quelqu'un à un clavier QWERTY Quebec pour PB sous la main ? Ça m'intéresse). 
J'ai pas 150 euros à mettre dans un clavier AZERTY pour alu pour l'instant.

Le tout cumulé explique pourquoi j'ai adopté un clavier supplémentaire. Après, ça ne concerne que mon utilisation précise.
Avant, avec mes différents iBook, je n'ai jamais eu de clavier supplémentaire et je n'en voyais pas l'utilité non plus. Maintenant oui. Mes besoins ont changé. 

Mais bon, tout ça n'engage que moi hein.


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Bon en cas où tu veuille changer le Top Case de ton Powerbook (Partie supérieure) Tu pourras le trouver par là : Powerbook Parts

  Mais cela coûte très cher


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Même plus précisément ici


----------



## Gullyver (10 Novembre 2004)

Essaie de camoufler ça avec de la peinture alu...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Je le trouve très agréable aussi, sauf quand je joue beaucoup avec ma machine.
> (je défend ma position, c'est bien normal !  )
> 
> Parce que je ne sais pas si tu as déjà passé plusieurs heures à jouer à des jeux gourmands en ressources, mais l'ordi chauffe énormément (en plus de faire un bordel monstre au passage) et c'est très désagréable au poignet (gauche surtout bien sûr).
> ...


 Effectivement cela dépend des besoins de chacun et effectivement, si tu as un icruve fait maison, le fait que le portable soit surélevé rends difficile l'utilisation du clavier.

 Je ne me suis pas encore mis a jouer sur mon mac, mais des que je le ferais, je pense que je devrais peut etre opter pour des solutions comme les tiennes, mais bon, je n'en suis pas encore la.

 Voila, a +


----------



## Kittynui (13 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'ai fait changer tout le capot bas de mon alubook y a un mois car sinon, apple considérait que l'apple care serait interrompu... (en fait j'avais 2 rayures  sur le capot bas et surtout surtout j'avais déformé une partie de la coque en fesant tomber l'ordi côté ports... :rose: )
Heureusement, pas de problèmes internes, mais facture salée de 400 eur TTC à apple care place boulnois (75017)    
pour le capot haut, j'ai une coque que j'ai commandé sur le site macskinz qui est toute rose comme celle d'en bas donc pas de rayure


----------

